# Origin of screen name



## Fallguy

I thought this might be an interesting thread even though it isn't aimed at the hunting of coyotes.

*How did you pick your screen name?*

Was it derived from your real name, a nickname? Explain your story. I have a feeling we will get some interesting stories and you might learn something new and interesting about someone. I will start.

Fallguy = A few years ago I was deer hunting with my friend and his dad. I had already harvested my buck so I was toting my shotgun and walking the bank of the Goose River by Mayville. I was going to shoot cottontails and help kick deer up for them. Some tall grass impaired my vision and I got too close to the bank. There was an overhang that had been eaten away by the water and all of the sudden I am looking at grass engulfing me. I fell about 10-12 feet straight down onto iced over mud on the edge of the river. My first thought was I broke my arm, then the fact that "Man, I'm glad for gun safeties" and "It could have gone off". I had to walk about 50 yards down the river ice to find a spot to climb back up. All of a sudden I come up behind my buddie's dad. I yelled to him (he thought I had disappeard in a low spot). He said I was as white as a ghost. I was fine I just put a few dings in my shotgun stock. The next week I found this website and picking a name was easy!


----------



## MossyMO

The Mossy is pretty self explanatory, but MO is the initials in my first and last name and have quite often been called MO as a nickname. I choose MossyMO cause I think it has a better ring to it compared to Marty.


----------



## rock7178

I choose mine rock7178 becuase most of my friends call me rock, it is in my last name. 71 becuase that was my football number back in HS, and 78 because that is the number I had on my gokart and now on my racecar.


----------



## xdeano

X for shooting in the "X"-ring of a target and Deano derived from a nickname. Dean is my name.
Quick and simple  
XDeano


----------



## Jiffy

Jiffy: The only ice auger that should be allowed on the ice.


----------



## fingerz42

Their was an old commercial on MTV. A guy was named Vinny Fingers. I thought it was the coolest and funniest thing. There came the Fingerz part and the 42 came from my football number. My name on almost everything is Fingerz42V, I left out the V on this forum which stands for my first name, Virg.
Plus the fact that fingerz just makes ya wonder, WTF does fingerz mean?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I'm a dedicated decoy hunter for waterfowl. I take pride in my ability to get them close. When I tear into a flock and get blood on my decoys, face and blind, That fits my deffenition of a good trip.

I joined the site as a waterfowl hunter. But since the waterfowl season is closed and my annual addictions change by the season. I hang out here now. Plus I have an unstoppable passion to help others and watch them succeed.


----------



## huntin1

Not a very good pic, but it should explain.










I added the 1 cause one of the first sites I joined on the web already had someone that was using huntin.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

One of my grandfathers came out of the Minnesota woodland and onto the prairie with the first railroad crew headed through Jamestown, Bismarck, and to the Rocky Mountains. Half the men, like butcher knife Charlie, were wanted by the law. He like the plains so well, he went back and got grandma and homesteaded in North Dakota. I still have my grandfathers buffalo robe and river otter coat. Nearly the same story with the other grandfather. They came up from Delano, Minnesota. 
I have done plant work on at least 4000 vegetative plots in the Great Plains from Denver to the Canadian boarder and east to the Missouri River. Averaged walking ten or twelve miles a day in the Great Plains. I also identified bird species and breading bird densities. The fellow with me is often called the High Plains Drifter, (not after the movie) so calling myself the Plainsman was an easy choice.


----------



## DOGKILLR

The first coyote I ever brought home to show my wife got me my handle. They said it looked like a dog. My daughter called me a dog killer so I thought it was a good handle for this forum.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well Not that great of a story....

My name is Chuck Smith...

Boring I know.


----------



## irish

I bet ill stir the pot with this one but , in the fall you can find me in South Bend In. On six Saturdays (season tix ) the weeks that i hunt are alot of driving back and forth to my too favorite ND places . You know that you have a problem when you will drive over 1000 miles just to sit out in the cold . But my hunting friends dont get the Football ,and my Notre Dame friends dont get the hunting . So thats were the name Irish came from some of my friends call me Mr Touch Down but i dont like that one . ( they think its funny its from full metal jacket) Well there you have my story not as good as some of the others .

And GO IRISH 
(had to do it )


----------



## Danny B

Irish, my little brothers first name is Rockne..Yeah, after the coach. I am the greatest ND Fan west of the Mississippi. :lol:

I got my nic from being the number (one coyote) hunter in California and Nevada back in 77. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T

Boring it's just my name i go by ndcoyotekiller on other sites but decided to change it on here because i knew some of the guys on here from tournaments so i wanted them to know they were talking to me on here after meeting me at a tournament


----------



## NCGMAN

BORN IN NORTH CAROLINA (TARHEEL), IN THE MILITARY; SHIPPED TO EGLIN AFB IN FLA.; WENT TO WORK FOR THE GOVERNMENT; AFTER MILITARY; RETIRED THERE SO HENCE COMES NCGMAN. PLUS MY FIRST NAME STARTS WITH G AND THE LAST PART OF MY LAST NAME IS MAN. SO EITHER WAY IT WORKS!!!!!

FALL GUY; THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I love to hunt everything, however I favor bowhunting. I like the challange, and I strive to shoot a Pope & Young deer each year. My second day ever bowhunting when I was 14 I shot a 6x6 that scored 145, he was also in valvet. Many say it was luck, I like to say it was skill, however I know it was luck. :lol: Thus the name hunt4P&Y came about.


----------



## kase

my name is kasey...i thought long and hard about my screen name...i came up with kase. most people call me that anyway


----------



## hbbrownie

HB, because that is the initials of the town im from, Harbor Beach. And brownie because my last names brown and everyone calls me brownie. Pretty simple but it works! :beer:


----------



## LeviM

First name, Last Letter of my last name. Not very original!!


----------



## WIUHunter

I'm a college student at Western Illinois University, I think the hunter is pretty explanitory...


----------



## papapete

(papa) Because i love being a father.....(pete) My last name is peterson.
pretty simple. I also go by Dirt. Don't ask.


----------



## Fallguy

papapete said:


> (papa) Because i love being a father.....(pete) My last name is peterson.
> pretty simple. I also go by Dirt. Don't ask.


Papapete you should not have even brought that up about Dirt. Hey if anyone wants to know about the Dirt thing just PM me.


----------



## jgat

Chuck Smith said:


> Well Not that great of a story....
> 
> My name is Chuck Smith...
> 
> Boring I know.


 LOL
Mine is pretty boring too. First letter of first name and first few letters of my last name.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bgunit68

I got mine from being a big and tall fast-pitch softball pitcher. Big Unit for the Pitcher and 68 for my height 6'8". When I met my girlfriend I had a jacket that had Big Unit on it. She wasn't a baseball fan so she thought it meant something else....sorry to disappoint. lol. Great thread. Very original.


----------



## Chuck Smith

big unit.....

Who did you play fastpitch for? I am on a team in MN and we travelled to virgina a few years ago to play. I might have seen you pitch.


----------



## Remington 7400

:sniper:


----------



## Guest

An old girlfriend gave it to me. Haven't got a clue why :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

Sorry that info is top secret!


----------



## cya_coyote

well, mine is also not as good as some others... i have heard this from more females than i care to remember... dont' know why...

also, love to hunt the silly things... dogs, that is... well, maybe the girls too!

cya- first letter of first name, first 2 letters of last name
coyote- favorite quarry to chase

if you see the name on any site or mail from yahoo, its me!

cya
:sniper:


----------



## Mad2go!

I tried several names but many were taken. So i came up with mad2go. I used the first three letters in my last name. Like many people here coyote hunting is something to between all the other great outdoor activities. For me it's rabbit, moose, caribou,duck, salmon season etc.... The wife tells me all the time i'm crazy as i'm going out the door. I say no i'm "mad2go"!!.   Although i'm still waiting for my first yote so maybe she's right!! :roll:

Trevor


----------



## saskcoyote

After reading the Nodak forums for a few months I decided to register back a few weeks back. Noticing that everyone who posted had a screen name, I chose to go with 'saskcoyote' for two reasons. The first was because I'm from Saskatchewan and I enjoy hunting coyotes so it seemed a natural. The second was because it was easy for me to remember it LOL. What's puzzled me, however, why it's necessary to have a screen name in the first place. Why not just post using your regular name. Mine is Lin Orosz. Also, I've noticed posters don't even indicate the place where they're from (I'm not ashamed or embarrassed or reticent to say who I am or where I'm from or what I do for a living). I'm new to this game (Nodak is the first site I've ever posted to) so I don't know but is there a good reason not to provide fellow coyote hunters with this information? Maybe there is. Perhaps those who've responded to this thread could enlighten me.


----------



## Fallguy

I'm not sure why we dont' use our real names. I guess I've never really thought about it. All you need to do to see mine is click on my profile. My name is my email address: Eric Polries. I am pretty certain I am the only person in this world with my name.


----------



## TheBear

Mine is The Bear....I started shaving at the ripe old age of 13 hence the name.

So far this year we have 30 coyotes and one red out of ND


----------



## 1shot1yote

I really like guns, I mean who doesn't? I like accurate guns. I haved always liked the term 1 shot 1 kill but I didn't think it would very original to take somone else' saying so I came up with 1shot1yote, besides it seemed to be fitting for the site.

Justin


----------



## Jiffy

Justin, trust me you wouldn't want OSOK as a screen name anyway!

We've already had an OSOK (one shot one kill) and he was a complete idiot. 

He did teach the likes of Plainsman and Huntin1 alot about the art of marksmanship though.

"If you don't have one ragged hole at 300 yards there has to be something wrong with you......" (paraphrase)

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

saskcoyote said:


> I've noticed posters don't even indicate the place where they're from


I dont fully understand either :huh: Maybe they're affraid that some one will find them if they say something offensive.....pure speculation :huh:


----------



## Fallguy

Jiffy said:


> Justin, trust me you wouldn't want OSOK as a screen name anyway!
> 
> We've already had an OSOK (one shot one kill) and he was a complete idiot.
> 
> He did teach the likes of Plainsman and Huntin1 alot about the art of marksmanship though.
> 
> "If you don't have one ragged hole at 300 yards there has to be something wrong with you......" (paraphrase)
> 
> :lol: :lol: :beer:


LOL :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Slider_01

Mine is derived from my female golden, Slider, and the year she was born, 2001. I wish I had a good story about sliding into a ditch or something along those lines, but alas, it is not to be. I was going to use the name Buried, as it seems I am very proficient at burying my truck whenever I visit your great state. In my defense though, two of the times the tiles the farmer had put out on his farm had washed out (not sure how that happened), and when the weight of the truck went over them, well, you can figure it out. The first time he pulled me out we both laughed at how unlucky can you get, the second time he realized he may have a problem. The second one was like a sinkhole, come to find out the crew who did the work failed to mate two sections together and created the gap...
Anyway, my real name is Rick and I hail from southern Ohio.


----------



## imajeep

IMAJEEP well its simple to me, but for the rest of you, its because ive been restoring and selling retrofitted and custom jeeps since i was 16, ive built a few now, with fiberglass bodies, and most have v-8 conversions.if i could ever figure out how to post pictures, id definetly show off my pride and joy. shy of hunting, whitch i do with my jeep(specefically built for hunting, with police style vertical shotgun holders between the seats, etc.) I eat sleep and breathe Jeeps and off roading.

Jcollins
ME


----------



## papapete

Slider_01 said:


> In my defense though, two of the times the tiles the farmer had put out on his farm had washed out (not sure how that happened), and when the weight of the truck went over them, well, you can figure it out. The first time he pulled me out we both laughed at how unlucky can you get, the second time he realized he may have a problem. The second one was like a sinkhole, come to find out the crew who did the work failed to mate two sections together and created the gap...
> Anyway, my real name is Rick and I hail from southern Ohio.


Slider,
Were you in Ohio when this happened, or North Dakota? I am a tile installer in North Dakota. If it happened in nodak pm me with some more info. Thanks


----------



## neb_bo

maine? you cant even get there from here!


----------



## weasle414

Encino Man. My cousin loves that movie and one day he thought I did a good Paulie Shore impression so he called me Weasel. But then my friends started calling me that as a nickname and Clayton spelled it "weasle" (he flipped the e and the l around from what it should be) so I stuck with that.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

Well, as much as I hate to admit it, I have a bad memory, and it's easy to remember. That, and I use it for pretty much everything :roll: It started off a few years ago at the local shooting range. I had some quarters set up at 200 yards, and I was having pretty good luck that day. Some stranger was out there also, and he asked if i wanted to make some money shooting some stuff for him. Wouldn't tell me what it was. So i made a new email the next day speculating the only thing I could think of that he wanted me to shoot. lol :beer:


----------



## rednek

i dont know why people call me rednek, eye haf noe klue whie


----------



## jerry hunsley

I was born with that name so I guess I'll stick with it.


----------



## Fallguy

Let's get this one going again! BUMP

*If you are out of the loop...explain the reason for your screen name. What does it mean?*


----------



## johngfoster

John G. Foster. Not very original, but I use it for almost everything. Just easier to remember that way.


----------



## owwwwww

I picked owwwww because im half coyote myself....


----------



## barebackjack

Great Chris Ledoux song. And I used to ride bareback broncs.


----------



## coyotekiller3006

i shot alot of coyotes with my 30.06 and thats all i had when i started so i wrote that down as a name, now i shoot 223 but i dont wanna make a new profile!


----------



## bandman

I've always had a HUGE fascination w/ bands since I was knee high and always will.  They have to be the smallest most simplest thing of beauty! (I find myself looking at them the way women look at big rings.) :-?

The obsession began many years ago while we were walking the banks doing some spring fishing and we happened to come up upon a pile of bones and feathers and wouldn't you know it---a shiny ole' band sitting smack dab in the middle of it.


----------



## hagfan72

I have been a HUGE Merle Haggard fan since I was old enough to operate my dad's reel-to-reel player. And I was born in 1972.


----------



## coyote_buster

i couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Well the SD part is due to the fact that I have lived just about my entire life in South Dakota. The Handgunner part was just as easy. I have always been fascinated with Handguns ever since I fired one for the first time back was I was a pre teen. In addition back in 1982 I sold off every long gun I owned and set out to hunt with Single Shot Speciality Pistols. Yeah I have deviated off an on from Handguns over the years but always go back to my true love (well other than my wife and family that is).

Larry


----------



## 3200 ganger

The first forum I joined was for trapshooting. My nickname is derived from my last name. Remington 3200 trap gun, Gangestad last name, hence; 3200ganger


----------



## NDTerminator

Was dubbed Terminator back in the early 80's by my ex-wife (prior to that poser The Governator) as when I laid the sights or crosshairs on something it was generally a done deal. It stuck and has pretty much became permanent. After I went through and graduated Sniper School, I might as well have tattooed it on my carcass.

When Arnold's first movie came out and some of his lines became pop culture history, the bit turned into a regular comedy routine between my son and I when we were shooting a 3D tournament.

After my son grew up and went in the service, he gave me a black flight jacket with a big rattler and a "Terminator" rocker on back, which I wear with pride to this day.

NDTerminator was a logical extension for internet use...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

my mom acutally gave me my name when i started hunting when i was about 4...and the 3 is my basketball number (in high school)


----------



## 308

I love my 308 :beer:


----------



## jason_n

another "duh" name. heck im gonna change it now :-?


----------



## TANATA

Last name is Tanata and that's what everyone calls me. All caps I have no idea. Makes me sound more intimidating. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

TANATA said:


> Last name is Tanata and that's what everyone calls me. All caps I have no idea. Makes me sound more intimidating. :wink:


Whats the origin/nationality of that last name? Thats a cool sounding last name.


----------



## TANATA

I would have to find out I think it was from my great grandmas side and they were Cherokee. So it may be indian I'll have to investigate cause the rest of me is Norway and German.


----------



## honkerslayr

well it's self explanatory: honker= goose and slayr= i love to shott them, they are my favorite animal to hunt along with a slight edge over ducks so the name honkerslayr was born from that.


----------



## redlabel

Well mine is a guy thing, between 12, 20, 28 ga, straight stock, english stock I have 9 Ruger Red Label shotguns.

Except now I only hunt with a Ruger Gold Label or Browning BSS 20 ga.


----------



## pfast

Well it's not because I can pee fast. lol. I am a plumber and several years ago Price Pfister had a competition with a new promo faucet at one of the supply houses to see who could put it together the fastest. Well I won that round wich came with a new dewalt cordless sawsall. They actualy sent me and my wife to Chicago for a national competition. All expences paid.
I know all of this for a faucet, I laughed too. Well I won that one and recieved a polaris wave runner. It was awesome a free wave runner for only $2500 in sales tax and 1099's. Anyway I was the fastest at the price Pfister deal and the name kind of stuck.


----------



## huntnfish08

huntnfish08 has been my email since I first opened an account with yahoo back in middle school. Obviously because thats what I enjoy most, hunting and fishing. 8 is my lucky number. My license plate said HNTFSH when I lived in Hawaii. Only 6 characters available. With my 3 prong spear laying in the back window and those plates I never had any trouble with my car being touched or broke into or stolen. I can't say the same for some of my buddies. It is now the only screenname I use so I don't have to remember too many names and passwords.
As a bonus, I play a lot of poker. Bad players are often refered to as fish and the good players known as sharks. So huntnfish08 is a good poker screenname.


----------



## huntinhick

my cousin gave me the nickname and it stuck. eaven though it sucks.
:sniper: .......... :strapped:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

FLASH
is what you see when you sit across the lake from me

then you hear the
BOOM

Followed by the
SPLASH

Actually I used to hunt out east hunters stand shoulder to shoulder out there and at first light when it was hard to see the ducks you could follow the FLASHES listen for the BOOM and if you didnt here the SPLASH you knew the birds were still coming.


----------



## Mocsy

i wear moccasins a lot so i guess mocsy kinda fits. my coonhuntin buddies started callin me that one night and it stuck most of the people i hunt with dont even know my real name.


----------



## averyghg

it was the first thing that popped into my head when i joined, plus i love the dekes!!!!


----------



## wmmichael20

well wm for william ..( my real first name ) michael for my middle name and the one I have been called my entire life ( already had my grandfather being called Bill , and william , he is who I was named after ) and 20 because I was 20 years old when I first made a profile online for annything and its just what I put on everything ( eazyer than having to remember a bunch off different handles lol


----------



## Fallguy

We have some new people on here so let's start this one up again!


----------



## nosib

nosib reversed is bison and thats where i play football for.. NDSU


----------



## Fallguy

nosib said:


> nosib reversed is bison and thats where i play football for.. NDSU


That's clever I was wondering what that was. Now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## buckseye

Bucks and walleyes.. buckseye.. also the ancient term for bullseye.


----------



## nosib

lol its okay fall not many think of things like i do..... im wierd


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

nosib said:


> lol its okay fall not many think of things like i do..... im wierd


You can say that again! :lol:


----------



## nosib

lol its okay fall not many think of things like i do..... im wierd
that good? lol


----------



## blhunter3

blhunter3, I am from Battle Lake, MN, hence the bl and I love to hunt so thats were hunter comes from. And the 3 is my favorite number


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur

Long story made short, I'm from IL and after 3 years of hunting coyotes with my buddy we managed to call in a big 0. We had no direction and no clue what we were doing, but we persisted.

However, the 4th year I think we called in and killed 3! We've only gotten better since then. :beer: So, we jokingly decided we had graduated from novice coyote hunters to amateur coyote hunters. :lol:


----------



## nosib

keep em commin its cool to know how people got their usernames mostly they are pretty clever


----------



## varmit b gone

Just because I am always hunting varmints and I just put down something that had to do with it. :sniper:


----------



## jerry hunsley

Chuck Smith said:


> Well Not that great of a story....
> 
> My name is Chuck Smith...
> 
> Boring I know.


 Not that great of story with me either. Some people call me "The Wiley One" . My real name is Jerry Hunsley


----------



## deerblazer93

well i love deer hunting and i heard the term blaze at a deer , meaning shoot at a deer so i called my self deerblazer 93 and i was born in 1993 , i was going to call my self lambbaster if anyone knows what that means i would like to know , i heard that from a guy that was talking about lambbasting deer lol but its catchy lol :sniper:


----------



## DakotaYota

Because Im usually the only one driving an old toyota here in ND. My 87 pickup was one of many in Alaska.....here Im a loner since I dont drive a Chevy or Ford LOL. Oh well the old Yota has 234k and still going strong so why change! My little blue truck is becoming infamous around my house since its always parked near the dirt roads while Im out huntin. People out in small town ND always say "I saw you truck out near ____, what were you huntin this time?"


----------



## DakotaYota

Fallguy said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> 
> nosib reversed is bison and thats where i play football for.. NDSU
> 
> 
> 
> That's clever I was wondering what that was. Now I feel like an idiot.
Click to expand...

LOL I just had the same reaction......Why didnt I notice that before?HAHAHA


----------



## nosib

I dont know.... most people so far are seeing it after i say it lol


----------



## bigoledude

Big=Fat-------ole=Old---------Dude=Male

Thought of using Fat&outtashape


----------



## ReKooH

Read it backwards, just my gamer tag kinda boring


----------



## nosib

dont tell me your a dude... lol


----------



## MN goose killa

i'm from MN and i like to kill geese.


----------



## ODB

I work on a crew with a bunch of guys who are in there 20's and 30's.I'am 54. They came up with ODB Old Dirty Bastard. I guess he was some Rapper that got shot anyway it stuck at first I wasn't so sure I liked it. But now I think it;s pretty cool. I'am from the Big Horn Basin in Wyoming.


----------



## nosib

lol ODB i like that and congrats at keepin up with the younger generations work wise


----------



## iwantabuggy

Mine came from a business I was doing for a short time. www.iwantabuggy.com


----------



## wiskodie1

My grandpa was asked by our local priest if he wanted to take his boat up to Lake of the Woods fishing, he said it sounded like and good time and they set up the trip. My grandpa spent the weekend drinking, fishing and smoking with the priest and a local bishop in his boat, well it must have been a darn good time because he kept going back, soon he was bringing up his boys, and they all became addicted to the place. In the end my grandpa sold his hunting land to buy lake property up there and I have had the privilege of going up there my whole life. 
Wiskodie is the name of one of the islands up there, and as kids, me, my brother and cousins us to go exploring on it. It has some rock formations that are great for climbing around on as a kid and two nice sets of Indian paintings to look at.
I picked this handle for my first email account and have stuck with it ever since. 
It wasn't until a few years ago that one of my cousins told me I had spelled it wrong&#8230;.. oh well close counts


----------



## wyominghuntfish

I live in wyo and like to hunt and fish.


----------



## nosib

wyo u a roughrider fan?


----------



## Chinwhiskers

Cause I have whiskers on my chin. :thumb:


----------



## varmit b gone

barebackjack said:


> And I used to ride bareback broncs.


I meant to ask earlier, what level did you ride at, like in HS or college or what?


----------



## barebackjack

varmit b gone said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I used to ride bareback broncs.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to ask earlier, what level did you ride at, like in HS or college or what?
Click to expand...

Open rodeos, couple state associations, and college.

I rode for NDSU for three years.


----------



## varmit b gone

You ever go to any SDRA rodeos?


----------



## nosib

also when did you ride for ndsu?


----------



## barebackjack

varmit b gone said:


> You ever go to any SDRA rodeos?


Not that im aware of. Haha, some of those trips got a bit "fuzzy".

Did alot in the RRA and NDRA here in N Dak. Went to alot of jackpots in Manitoba. After our first year at the college level some of us from the team joined the PRCA in the badlands circuit, HA! Those pro horses kicked our a$$es! Pretty rank.

Great sport! I did a little saddle bronc, did some bulls during college practice for fun, and some bulldoggin. LOVED the bulldoggin, im just a little to small to slow down those 500 lb steers, theyd drag me round and round!



nosib said:


> also when did you ride for ndsu?


2004 through spring of 2007. Broke a bunch of ribs in spring of '07 which ended my college career.


----------



## duckmander

I love duck hunting. I tried quackerstacker and quackhead all were taken. 
and since im for sure not a COmander i just shortened it to mander.


----------



## varmit b gone

barebackjack said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever go to any SDRA rodeos?
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little saddle bronc, did some bulls during college practice for fun, and some bulldoggin. LOVED the bulldoggin, im just a little to small to slow down those 500 lb steers, theyd drag me round and round!
Click to expand...

When we rope here at the house we always try chute doggin', and we got some big 'ol steers, damn that was hard! But sometime you should try team ropin without a horse. Me and my partner were screwin around doin that, and that got you to breathin hard turning them heavy SOBs.


----------



## barebackjack

varmit b gone said:


> But sometime you should try team ropin without a horse. Me and my partner were screwin around doin that, and that got you to breathin hard turning them heavy SOBs.


Haha, that sounds like wayyyy to much work for this guy!


----------



## varmit b gone

Yeah, after about three I was like, screw it.


----------



## nosib

lol after 3 i woulda quit after 1


----------



## alleyyooper

When I married my wife she had a 9 year old daughter. She started calling me alley. I also love the UPPER part of Michigan, People there are called yoopers by the people of the lower part of Michigan.
So with the alley from the daughter and the being called a yooper because I spend so much time there it was a no brainer to add the two together.

I am knowen on one forum as old grumpy since I am a grumpy SOB and old.

then a long time ago there was a shooting forum I was pea shooter on cause I relly like the 243 Winchester round.
But these days I am alleyyooper where ever I go, except the old griumpy site.

 Al
The smile at the end is a trade mark for me too.


----------



## nosib

so every thread of yours has a lot of signifigance to it.


----------



## alleyyooper

I guess you could say that.
I have a grand daughter, the daughter of my step daughter who will turn 9 in just a few days. Time has went by fast.

 Al


----------



## quickdeath

hello all,,,my very first post on a new forum,,,i live in western pa. and am 53 years old,,,be another year older in 19 days,,,my screen name was given to me by my brother who has been my hunting partner for over 35 years and still is along with my son and friends,,,been reloading for that many years only for rifles,,,allright,,,my name,,,quickdeath,,,i have never had to shoot twice at any game animal in my sights,,,therefore all animals had a quickdeath,,,there were MANY passed shots at trophy deer and predaters,woodchucks,ect,ect,,,in the woods,,,you only have 1 friend,,,your rifle and you better be 1 with 1 with that rifle or my name just got flushed down the toilet


----------



## nosib

so your saying you have never missed a single shot at an animal?


----------



## alleyyooper

*What he said is he never wounded one*. Man has ethics in my book.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy

quickdeath that takes some will power. :thumb:


----------



## quickdeath

hi all,,,what i am trying to say is that reloading has put a certain sense of accuracy and diplomacy in my life,,,i no longer do it for a hobby,,,i do it as an essential for every rifle i own,,,all my rifles are single shot weather they have a magazine or not,,,it teaches me that i only have 1 shot,,,MAKE IT COUNT,,,and if that shot cannot be taken cleanly,,,there WILL be another day,,,


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Varmint= Pesky critters

Hunter=Person who hunts

007= I was a big James Bond fan when I was a boy...heck i'm 22 now, i'm getting old.

So yep, there ya have it :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy

Retired US Forest Service fire staff officer. Fought my first wildfire in Oregon in 1972 and my last in Montana in 2006.


----------



## nosib

your a great man for doing that


----------



## alleyyooper

VH 007 your not very old. Still have whiskers a cat can lick off lol.
I just turned 62 and will get my first SS check in Febuary.
I can still out walk, out run and out shoot my 30 year old son. Shoot that applys to a bunch of lazy guys I know at the sports man club who whine about all their aches and pains and they are only in their early 50's.

 Al


----------



## Flight Medic

Used to by a Flight Medic in the Army, then a flight nurse in the civilian world, now I am a sell out CRNA.


----------



## nosib

alleyyooper said:


> VH 007 your not very old. Still have whiskers a cat can lick off lol.
> I just turned 62 and will get my first SS check in Febuary.
> I can still out walk, out run and out shoot my 30 year old son. Shoot that applys to a bunch of lazy guys I know at the sports man club who whine about all their aches and pains and they are only in their early 50's.
> 
> Al


well your one lucky old man my dad has those aches too.... hopefuly i dont


----------



## Fallguy

nosib said:


> alleyyooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> VH 007 your not very old. Still have whiskers a cat can lick off lol.
> I just turned 62 and will get my first SS check in Febuary.
> I can still out walk, out run and out shoot my 30 year old son. Shoot that applys to a bunch of lazy guys I know at the sports man club who whine about all their aches and pains and they are only in their early 50's.
> 
> Al
> 
> 
> 
> well your one lucky old man my dad has those aches too.... hopefuly i dont
Click to expand...

A little off topic story: when I was standing in line to vote for the guy that should have been elected president, there was an older gentleman behind me. I would say he looked to be in his mid 60's. He was talking to another guy in line, and was having him guess his age. Turns out he was 82!!! He claimed that working everyday of his life caused him to look, act, and feel young. And this wasn't any office job...it was manual labor. It was one of those things you hear from an older person and it makes you feel good and proud of them.


----------



## nosib

yeah i work with a few guys who work manual labor and are 60-70 and they do it every day. dont know how but they do and it amazes me. k back to topic :wink:


----------



## ducksoup

I had a very cool chemistry teacher in high school and he used that term to mean when something should be easy to understand. Anyway, I bugged him and teased him enough about it that he made it my 
nick-name. It didn't work! Hey Mr. Larson, I still don't understand! :eyeroll:


----------



## jonesy12

Mine is pretty original. Jonesy is what people call me due to my last name and 12 was my hockey number


----------



## giwoyna5

Ok I'll play....
giwoyna= my last name pronounced Jih-wanna
Giwoyna or don't Giwoyna as some people might say. Used it as a pick-up line once, chic didn't get it...she was blond!
And yes my grandma was Mary, but she didn't smoke it. I use to.... :wink:

The 5, my number in every sport I play.......


----------



## jonesy12

giwoyna5 said:


> And yes my grandma was Mary, but she didn't smoke it.


That was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## FullClip

Fullclip-cause my rifle seems to come back to the truck with the same amount of ammo that it went into the field with.????? This needs to end! :sniper:


----------



## nosib

lol that means you dont waiste shots and save money :wink:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

its called accuracy by volume...dump a whole mag at em' and you are bound to hit something atleast once. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## nosib

lolz true


----------



## FullClip

I reload for my AR to keep cost down, Ive tried dumping almost a whole mag last year on a pair the came in but,the way they took off I think their in Mexico by now and not coming back.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Yea that theory dosen't work all the time.

A few buddies of mine were out prarie dog hunting one day and it was really windy so we ended up calling it an early day because the little 40 grain .223 I was shooting and thee 40-50mph wind didn't really get along. But when we were heading down a road one guy pointed to the right and said hey what is that so I put a scope on it and it way a coyote. It was about 275-280 yards out and the only thing that I had that would touch that in the wind was my Springfield Socom II (16 inch barrel m-14 with a fancy rail setup for those that don't know) and it was open sighted. But i ended up getting a shot off and missed him about a foot high I thought I hit him because he jumped and there was a big puff of dirt but he took off and I dumped the whole 30 round mag at him until he was like 550 yards out. So just goes to show you that the theory dosen't always work like it is supose to.

Sorry for the lame story, just thought I'd toss one in there since I haven't told any of my hunting stories yet.


----------



## Spanker

Mine came about from a long standing bet between me and a friend. The first game of the season between the Dodgers and the Giants determines who is the "Spanker" and who is the "Spankee" and earns the right to call the other Spankee for the rest of the year. He is, I'm sorry to say, a Giants fan. I still love him like a brother though.


----------



## dynarider68

my name I made up myself..dyna comes from the kind of harley I ride..hence dynarider. and the 68 comes from the year I was born..


----------

